# A couple of pictures of my girls...



## MiniDonkaDonk (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We've had Sassy and Colly for about 3 weeks now and they are doing amazingly. We love them so much and can't believe how much personality they have! Even my husband is in love...and he's not a "horsey" person!




I for some reason cannot figure out how to get my darn pictures on my actual post so I've added a link to my facebook album of the girls...I hope everyone enjoys it....I wasn't sure if I should post this in the photo gallery or not since this is the actual mini donkey talk so I apologize if this is the wrong place to post these!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2087...mp;l=e41887f2b8

hope this link works...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 15, 2009)

Sassy and Colly are just precious (and so is that little girl)



The girls' stall looks great! Thanks for sharing. We LOVE any and all mini donkey pics here on this area of the forum, so make yourself at home and post away


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh how darling. Those pictures of them in the field are just precious. What a happy pair you have!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 17, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! All three of the little girls are precious!!! I love the "hiding in the tall grass" pictures too! Donkeys love to get away with things or think they are! And that one picture, it looks like your girl is saying "you can't see me! hahaha!" Congrats on your lovely additions!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice Pictures! Very cute Dinkeys and your little girl is a cutie pie!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 17, 2009)

What cute girls they are all.


----------



## MiniDonkaDonk (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words...we just couldn't be happier with these girls...thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 23, 2009)

Awww.......beautiful photos!!!


----------



## MiniDonkaDonk (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I finally figured out how to post pictures...I'm estastic!!



Darn photobucket was making me sooo mad...but I tried PictureTrail and now can post pictures! Yay for me! So here are some cute shots of the girls...again..lol






Best Buds






Columbine






Ayla and Sassy (and yes she IS wearing her SNOW boots in the middle of a VERY hot summer...My daughter has her own style to say the least



)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 24, 2009)

Awww. ADORABLE pics and some very good looking girls, all 3






Dont you ever wonder what you did all those years witout being owned by a lovable donkey???








Corinne


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 27, 2009)

Too cute...TOO CUTE! Love the lil angel wings


----------



## Foot (Jun 30, 2009)

..Hello ..I think your Donkeys are so wonderful the pics are great thank you

Now for a Question If I may ....I could,nt help but notice that In the pics (Facebook pics) your girls have halters on...So ...Do you keep them In halters?


----------

